# Grizzly G0656P 3HP Jointer First Look



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats, thanks for the review! This one is on my shortlist for upgrading my jointer, if I ever end up doing that…

Any reason, besides budget, you didn't go with the spiral cutterhead version?


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, it was budget the reason I didn't go with the spiral.

Kevin


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Lost my original post. Very jealous of your new machine. Congrats.
BTW - the Polar Bear series is such a great deal for anyone in the market.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Im curious have you done the coin test, is there allot of vibration?


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

The polar bear series does offer a big value for the consumer seems like. Steven, I have done the coin test and it passes. I have to say I was expecting a lot more vibration from reading online reviews than I thought. I guess the belt is tensioned good because it's very quite and no vibration. It needs to be re-tensioned after 16 hours or so of use from what the manual reads.

Kevin


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats a nice looking jointer. Thanks for the review


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Awwwwwwww.

I'm envious.

If I ever grow up, I'd love an 8" jointer with a spiral cutterhead.

Which is an upgrade you can always do, if circumstances allow, in the future.

Enjoy it !!


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I've been out there jointing about 50bf of oak this morning and afternoon. It's doing good so far. That little spiral cutterhead cost quite a pretty penny looks like. Maybe in the future i'll upgrade, just have to wait and see.

Kevin


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice review Kevin. I'll have to stick with my 6" Delta which is fine for me at this time. I'll certainly be looking at the Grizzly if I ever change.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Lorna.

I actually came from a 4" benchtop Grizzly so this is a huge step forward  Everything is just so much easier seems like, lol.

Kevin


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh if only i had the room this would be in my garage already. Sadly by the time I get this the prices are going to go up so I will miss out on that.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

that's a great addition to your shop, I'm sure. Thanks for the review. Glad to hear some positive things about Grizzly product. If you don't mind, how big o dent for the wallet??


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

It didn't take up as much room as I thought it would though. At first I wasn't going to get the 8" due to the size, but I'm glad I did now though.

It was 894.00 total to get it at the house. It was $144 just to ship it since it weighed so much. Soon it's going to be time to expand the garage


----------



## elrond3737 (Jan 27, 2011)

cool deal. I am sure you will own this for many years


----------



## dustprocrastinator (Jan 17, 2011)

Now, that you have had the machine forsome time, does it still pass the coin test? Has there been any issues with the machine warpping, in another words is it still true? Thanks for any more insight.


----------



## MikeGo (Jul 19, 2011)

I just orderd mine tonight.


----------



## mstraw9379 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have the same model. I have not done the coin check so now I am curious. I will have to do it next time I get a chance. 
I had 2 problems with mine. The first problem I ran into was a key was missing for one of the handwheels. I called Grizzly the next day and they sent one to me right away. the next issue was after I finished assembly I started checking everything to make sure all the alignments were correct. I couldn't get the fence square to the table. I noticed a bowing in the fence. I took pictures and sent them to Grizzly's customer service that night (after business hours). They called the next day and discussed the issue with me. They sent me a new fence and it was much better than the first one. 
I haven't had a chance to use it much, but I put about 50 bdft of walnut through it and it cut through like a hot knife through butter.


----------

